# Made this account 10 minutes ago...



## Aaron Vandenbroek (Mar 3, 2016)

And my fursona about 2 hours ago. Let's see if I can nail exactly how I visualize him.

Name: Volkrotia
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Striped Hyena
Height: 175cm
Weight: 130lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Dark grey/brown fur with black stripes
- Markings: Minor scars on top of hands and inner elbows
- Eye color: Light Hazel with a touch of green
- Other features: Lanky but toned figure. Probably haven't brushed my fur enough today
Behavior and Personality: One step at a time outlook. Goes with the flow of life leisurely but not carefree. 

Skills: Talented Flutist and strong team coordination skills
Weaknesses: Can jump to conclusions a little to fast and may lash out if upset. Bad smoking habit

Likes: Lovecraftian Horror, Heavy Metal, Video Games, Drinking and lounging with small groups of friends
Dislikes: Closed mindedness, social and political ignorance. People who refuse to regard a person's point of view.

History: Fairly normal family upbringing. Standard University drop out story. Still passionate about a previous major in Media Studies but didn't pull in the grades. Dropped out, working part time, currently living alone.

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Dark, fitted clothing. Prefers a rugged/faded look with long, sturdy but also form fitting jackets or coats over a sick graphic shirt. Prefers skinnier than slim, dark jeans with a stylish belt. Loves black combat boots, bead bracelets and fingerless gloves.
Picture: Currently in my head (not good enough at art)

Goal: Sustain myself so I don't die i dunno
Profession: Part time nothing jobs ugh
Personal quote: Edgelord
Theme song: Anything by Volumes
Birthdate: January 3rd, 1996
Star sign: Capricorn

Favorite food: Cooked Eel on rice, Spicy seafood Ramen, Kimchi
Favorite drink: (non- alcoholic) Red Bull, dark roast coffee with just sugar. 
                         (Alcoholic) Guinness/Sapporo, Cabernet Sauvignon, Whiskey 
Favorite location: Home city
Favorite weather: Above 0 celsius but below 20, Overcast with NO WIND a very light breeze is acceptable.
Favorite color: Black

Least liked food: Most Offal. Chicken Hearts are pretty sweet 
Least liked drink: Non - Alcoholic versions of alcohol. What a fuckin joke lol
Least liked location: The middle of the Pacific Ocean. Large bodies of deep water freak me out
Least liked weather: Scorching heat. Probably anything above 30 celsius

Favorite person: The Creator
Least liked person: Pfftt i dunno. Stephen Harper?
Friends: Rather not list em. Very personal stuff, you know?
Relations: Still friends with an ex. She was awesome!
Enemies: Uh. Probably any murderer or generally awful thing. No one specific
Significant other: Whichever bottle is on my table that night
Orientation: Heterosexual

Whew that felt good. Hope I can slide into this fandom easily.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry that the sites down when you just got here.

I'll take a crack at your guy. :3


----------



## glitchology (Mar 3, 2016)

Pretty solid, it seems!  Well rounded, too.  Lots of details I hadn't even thought of including, which makes it all the more interesting!


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 3, 2016)

had to friggin make an account on imgur cause FA is down. >>


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thats for freee~ lemmie know if you ever wanna commission me when FA is back up.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 3, 2016)

Dang, Tatsu, That's some keen quick artwork!


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 3, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Dang, Tatsu, That's some keen quick artwork!


thanks!


----------



## Aaron Vandenbroek (Mar 3, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> thanks!


HOLY SHIT dude thanks. That's pretty spot on bro. I'll definitely let you know if I want a commission done. THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## Aaron Vandenbroek (Mar 3, 2016)

glitchology said:


> Pretty solid, it seems!  Well rounded, too.  Lots of details I hadn't even thought of including, which makes it all the more interesting!


Thanks, dude. I'm glad to be here!


----------



## Sunwar (Mar 3, 2016)

<3 your fursona is to die for, I hope you love it for a long while! n.n


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 4, 2016)

Aaron Vandenbroek said:


> HOLY SHIT dude thanks. That's pretty spot on bro. I'll definitely let you know if I want a commission done. THANKS A BUNCH!


Woo. One of my fave things is trying to create a fursona from a description instead of a pic. XD you had a lot of details which helped me add a theme or feeling to the pic to give it more life. Rather than just a soulless figure. :3
I was imagining him in a grungy city apartment in a bad area. (Cause rent is cheap there) like one of those studio/warehouse places.


----------



## Aaron Vandenbroek (Mar 4, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> Woo. One of my fave things is trying to create a fursona from a description instead of a pic. XD you had a lot of details which helped me add a theme or feeling to the pic to give it more life. Rather than just a soulless figure. :3
> I was imagining him in a grungy city apartment in a bad area. (Cause rent is cheap there) like one of those studio/warehouse places.



Pretty much right on that one, ya. xD I really appreciate the effort put out for me. Cheers


----------

